# Hello from Essex!



## Phillipl

Hi, my names Phillip, i'm 16 and looking into buying a snake, got the ok from my parents, but i want to make sure i have done all my research first! 
I alredy know abit about snakes and the like as i looked after my Uncles House snake for two months when he went on holiday.
I've been looking at the forums for a few weeks but just decided instead of standing at the sidelines i may aswell jump in and try and make friends with some other snake fans, so Hi, and i hope to get to know some of you soon!
:smile:


----------



## DeanThorpe

Hi Phillip, welcome to the forum.

Don't spend too much time in the snake sections myself but hopefully see you around.
You should be able to find all the answers to anything you need right here at RFUK.

Have Fun.


----------



## Tina

Hi Phillip and :welcome1:to the forum. I'm sure you'll get loads of good advice on snakes here!


----------



## Phillipl

Thanks, i hope to start posting abit more and get to know people more soon!


----------



## monitorfan666

woohoo another essex boi
u alrite moite
:welcome:
:grin1:


----------



## Phillipl

Hey, nice to see some other Essex lads on here! Where abouts are you? Chelmsford here.


----------



## monitorfan666

i live in braintree
chelmsfords cool lol
:grin1:


----------



## Dirteewrongen

Phillipl said:


> Hi, my names Phillip, i'm 16 and looking into buying a snake, got the ok from my parents, but i want to make sure i have done all my research first!
> I alredy know abit about snakes and the like as i looked after my Uncles House snake for two months when he went on holiday.
> I've been looking at the forums for a few weeks but just decided instead of standing at the sidelines i may aswell jump in and try and make friends with some other snake fans, so Hi, and i hope to get to know some of you soon!
> :smile:


 
Hi Phillip, what kind of snake are you thinking of getting?
I'm also in Chelmsford :no1: and you and your parents are welcome to pop round and have a look at our lot - see whats what, if they're for you etc (twist parents arms that little bit further lol). We've got eggs cooking in the incubator too.


----------



## Karl_1989

*Hey Phil :welcome1: To Rufk,
im another one in essex (basildon)
Hope you get the snake ur looking for anyway.
Add me to Msn if you want [email protected]
*


----------



## Dirteewrongen

Think we should have a whole 'Essex' thread lol.


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Hi guys, I am the owner of Scales and Fangs in Leigh-on-Sea, you are all very welcome to comn up and have a look round.

Rob


----------



## Guest

Hi Philip and welcome to the forum.

Im from the top end of Essex so there are quite a few of us around here now.

Any ideas what snake you wanted to keep yet.There are planty of breeders on here so someone should be able to help you out.


----------



## Phillipl

Dirteewrongen, what sort of snakes do you sell? I'm sort of edging towards a sub adult royal i think.

Rob, i'll ask my parens if they will give me a lift up sometime soon.

Greenphase, i'm looking for a sub adult royal i think, i dont want to get a baby cheep then have trouble feeding it so maby i should get a Cb sub adult royal and ask for full feeding records if they have them? I also don't want an adult as i want the snake to grow up with me.


----------



## eddygecko

Hi philip! :welcome1: to RFUK im another 1 of the essex dudes:lol2:. Getting my first snake as soon as i got the money. Im 14 and theres quite a few teenagers on here who keep reps. Post some pics soon as u get him/her!


----------



## Phillipl

Course i will post some! . Looks like the whole of Essex are on here, probly bump into my Mum in a minuite, what sort of snake are you thinking of getting Eddie?


----------



## monitorfan666

we are all essexy because we are from essex

lots of teenagers im 13 woop woop
:lolsign::lolsign:
:grin1:


----------



## Dirteewrongen

Guess I'm the only 'Oldie' at 26 :banghead:


----------



## Phillipl

26 isn't that old, i'm 16, you only have 10 years on me.


----------



## eddygecko

Im thinking about a guyanan red tail if im allowed. If not then a common boa, a royal or some corns:smile:


----------



## pixie_bex

Scales and Fangs said:


> Hi guys, I am the owner of Scales and Fangs in Leigh-on-Sea, you are all very welcome to comn up and have a look round.
> 
> Rob


:lol2: shameless plug!!!! lol


Welcome to the forum Dude!!!! :welcome1:


----------



## rachel132002

God there's loads of us Essex people here lol. I'll wanr you now all the places in Chelmsford that sell reptiles are pretty much naff, i go to Writtle College so waste most of my 'study periods' in pet shops lol.

If you can get down to Rainham though cold blooded is there and that's an ace shop, also if ya wanna get a feel of different snakes i have a varied collection as you can see that is often visited by people now so if you want to get used to different types to help see what snakes are for you feel free.

Rach


----------



## poizon

erm ok whats happend to my message???


----------



## poizon

:welcome1: Whoo hoo, another chelmsfordian! and there was me thinkiin that me and Dirteewrongen where the only ones here. 

Well hope to see ya about, tho prob not in snake section as i only got leos (for the moment anyways! :lol2


EDIT: lol here it is


----------



## Nyoka Malkia

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i was born in chelmsford Essex too oh my god hello everyone:lol2:

Anne 21 now moved to scotland when i was ten how are things down there:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed

Im chelmsford :no1: hihi


----------



## monitorfan666

this is rather funny aint it
:lolsign:
i freikin love smilies
:grin1:


----------



## Nyoka Malkia

monitorfan666 said:


> this is rather funny aint it
> :lolsign:
> i freikin love smilies
> :grin1:


:lol2::rotfl:


----------



## Phillipl

Thanks for the welcome Pixie, hope to see you around.


----------



## Phillipl

**

Hey Rachel, i might take a visit some time if thats ok? where abouts in Essex are you?:smile:

Hey Poizon, yeah, looks like theres tonnes of us "Chelmsfordians".:smile:

Snakecharmer, Chelmsfords still good, few too many chavs about now though!:smile:

Hey Kellogs, nice to meet you!


----------



## SuperTed

I still dont see the ESSEX section on the forums :lol2: (i agree about the chavs you walk through town and WHAM there they are outside mcdonalds)


----------



## Karl_1989

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> Im chelmsford :no1: hihi


*Dude your name rules :lol2:*


----------



## Sharpman

im originally from Essex :smile:


welcome to the forum btw :2thumb:


----------



## Phillipl

Thanks, nice to meet you all!


----------



## SuperTed

Karl_1989 said:


> *Dude your name rules :lol2:*


nono thats where your wrong i RULE :lol2: (my name is karl to that makes us even cooler)


----------



## Phillipl

HeHe.


----------



## Jojo

Dirteewrongen said:


> Guess I'm the only 'Oldie' at 26 :banghead:


No - I probably am (unless there is someone in the thread later on) I'm 28! Welcome Phillip, everyone's well friendly on here, and brilliant for information.


----------



## Dirteewrongen

Sharpman said:


> im originally from Essex :smile:
> 
> 
> welcome to the forum btw :2thumb:


Kev - You're an Essex Boy?????




Jojo said:


> No - I probably am (unless there is someone in the thread later on) I'm 28! Welcome Phillip, everyone's well friendly on here, and brilliant for information.


Not much of a gap - we're both probably considered oaps here anyway :lol2:


Theres quite a few of us from Essex isn't there? I'm quite surprised 
Perhaps we should all have a bbq round ours in the summer?


----------



## Jojo

Dirteewrongen said:


> Theres quite a few of us from Essex isn't there? I'm quite surprised
> Perhaps we should all have a bbq round ours in the summer?


I've got a few good friends that live in Chelmsford - BBQ sounds good to me!!! If anyone else is up for it!!!


----------



## poizon

ha ha ha bbq sounds great :no1: , :lol2: dig will b in his element wont he :lol2:


----------



## Phillipl

Yeah, Barbeque sounds wicked, if i'm invited that is.


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Jojo said:


> No - I probably am (unless there is someone in the thread later on) I'm 28! Welcome Phillip, everyone's well friendly on here, and brilliant for information.


 
28, me too but feel 48, does that make me the oldest??


----------



## Dirteewrongen

Scales and Fangs said:


> 28, me too but feel 48, does that make me the oldest??


 
You're only as old as the Bloke/bird you feel..............

I'm screwed then cos my Hubby is 41 ....... :lol2:


----------



## baby05x

Dirteewrongen said:


> You're only as old as the Bloke/bird you feel..............
> 
> I'm screwed then cos my Hubby is 41 ....... :lol2:


mine is 25yrs


----------



## Phillipl

Hehe, turning into a how old is everyone post! ^.^!


----------



## Dirteewrongen

Sorry Lol - It's my fault it's all gone off topic :whip:


----------



## Phillipl

dosent bother me, it's nice to see people are looking at my thread, where abouts in Chelmsford are you Dirtee?


----------



## Dirteewrongen

> lives round the corner from you :lol2:


----------



## Phillipl

Yeah, well odd isn't it that we would both bump into someone who lives like four or 5 roads away!


----------



## rob11

Welcome to the mad house !!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Phillipl

Thanks


----------



## Niccired

hiya and :welcome1:


----------



## Phillipl

Thanks


----------



## manny1970

*Hi From Basildon Essex*

Hello People I Need Some Advice Plzzz I Have 2 Water Dragons Had Them For About 3 Months Now And I Need A Bigger Viv Can Anyone Tell Me The Size I Would Need I Did Have A Chameleon .but It Sadly Past Away So I Was Useing There Setup But There Getting Quite Big Now And Wanna Get Them Something Bigger Any Advicve Thanks I Await Your Reply Manny From Basildon And Bye The Way Hi Ya All


----------



## Dirteewrongen

I think the minimum size viv for adults is 6' x 2' x 4' (Lxdxh)


----------



## Guest

welcome to rfuk x


----------



## farleigh24

:welcome1hil to the forum,,,im not from essex :lol2:


so what snake are you interested in getting


----------



## Gracie-uk

Hi and a big Hello :smile:


----------



## Jo Jo Sef

Welcome.
I am from Essex too. I just prefer being vague in my location. Shhhh...its a secret.
I have three tortoises but would love a snake but my sister gets really jealous if I get another pet because her hampster died. 
Its a shame but I don't really think it had much chance of outliving a tortoise. Them living only 2 years while a tortoise lives for over 100.


----------



## Phillipl

Thanks to everyone for being so warm and welcoming.


----------



## Phillipl

and friendly ofcourse.


----------



## Fangio

Hi guys, another Essex-ite new here too! 

currently selling my collection *shameless plug* - posted it in classifieds already.
:smile:


----------



## tombraider

Welcome to the the forum Phillip


----------



## Anthony

:welcome1: To RFUK Phillip


----------



## Phillipl

Thank you for the welcomes.


----------



## Evolution

Hi There.


----------



## Phillipl

Hello .


----------



## t-bo

7 page hello thread? must be popular 

Hello!!!!


----------



## Phillipl

Haha, thanks, i don't think it's me though, i think it's Essex that is popular.


----------



## darkdan99

Essex is great...Hi


----------



## Phillipl

It sure is, pleased to meet you!


----------



## leogirl

hiii welcome and yeah essex is great. wonder if any of us have ever crossed paths before and never known ... strange...


----------



## Andy b 1

hi, im from chelmsford in essex aswell


----------



## Dirteewrongen

andrew b 1 said:


> hi, im from chelmsford in essex aswell


 
Another Chelmsfordian :lol2:

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## SuperTed

dont tell anyone where your from you will be stalked!!! :twisted:


----------



## Dirteewrongen

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> dont tell anyone where your from you will be stalked!!! :twisted:


 
Lol has someone stalked you then?


----------



## slither61

Hi Phill,

:welcome1:to RFUK.

We have all been in that boat starting out, nice to see you are doing research.


slither61 :welcome1: :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## anaconda8301

hi guys there is a whole thread for the essex lot on the other chat part come join in : victory:


----------



## Phillipl

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## Beccydoodaa

*Hello lovelies*

Hiya, another little essex person here : victory:

It's so nice to hear of other folks in the area with reptiles and wicked interests. 

Whoever it was who was thinking of investing in a snake, GO FOR IT!

I bought my little snow corn four weeks ago now and he's a diamond. They are perfect snakes to get started with, very friendly and really pretty.

Is anyone going to the Barking reptile Show and Ripply Hall?


----------



## Phillipl

I'm going to the Barking show


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon

:welcome1: TO RFUK.

Is it me or should this forum be

ESSEX RFUK.:lol2:


----------



## Beccydoodaa

Whey!

I always wonder how many people I see (from different forums) at these events without realising. I went to the Basildon one before but was not impressed as I was in bad company and had to leave early 9i know not really anything to do with the show but it ruined the day).

Hopefully barking will be better.


----------



## Phillipl

Yeah, i hope barking will be good!


----------



## cornmorphs

wow, how did this onbe get so big?


----------



## VdubS

sorry to drag up an old post but it had to be done! Im from ESSEX too :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Andy b 1

suprisingly hardly any chavs in melborne ...... well theres one.........















SUPERTED!!! :lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex

oh dear god he is off again


----------



## VdubS

pixie_bex said:


> oh dear god he is off again


ermm...lol?


----------



## pixie_bex

VdubS said:


> ermm...lol?


you have to be carefull of Andy.... He WILL stalk you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Andy b 1

no i wont!!  

see this is why i dont talk to you pix:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pixie_bex

Andy b 1 said:


> no i wont!!
> 
> see this is why i dont talk to you pix:Na_Na_Na_Na:


no hun, This is why you DO talk to me....


----------



## Snakes r grreat

:welcome: to RFUK.


----------



## VdubS

I think he does to be honest! Thinking about it you sent me a PM a while back askign if i was someones OH!! haha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 1949_sam

to the forum


----------



## baby_jabba

Hello and welcome to forum, enjoy

Dale :notworthy:


----------



## markhill

:welcome:to RFUK


----------

